# Cristales de cuarzo en serie?



## erkosone (Jul 13, 2010)

Hola, tengo una pregunta.

Los cristales de cuarzo se pueden asociar en serie?

Si no fuera asi, se pueden asociar de otro modo para hacer un resonador de una frecuencia mayor?

Por ejemplo si tengo 2 cristales de 60 Mhz, asociarlos de algún modo para que el resultado fuera un cristal equivalente de 120 Mhz?


----------



## crimson (Jul 13, 2010)

Hola erkosone, los cristales en serie se usan para filtros de banda lateral, para osciladores sí es común ponerlos en paralelo, para bajar su frecuencia de resonancia, fijate en este link:
http://py2ohh.w2c.com.br/trx/hipervxo/hipervxo.htm
Si querés lograr 120 MHz con un cristal de 60 lo que tenés que hacer es un doblador, se puede hacer de dos formas: una con un oscilador de 60MHz y una etapa amplificadora sintonizada a 120MHz y otra con un oscilador de 60MHz que alimente a un transformador trifilar, un bobinado va al oscilador y los otros dos a un par de diodos y éstos a un circuito resonante en 120MHz. Saludos C


----------



## brico (Nov 16, 2010)

ya he visto que conectan el cristal en paralelo con un capacitor variable (los que usan los radios para sintonizar), sera posible? 

yo estoy intentando diseñar un radio sencillo de AM y tengo un cristal de 4MHz, quisiera bajar su frecuencia al rango en el que trabajan las emisoras de AM (535kHz a 1705 kHz)


----------



## crimson (Nov 17, 2010)

Hola brico, lamento decepcionarte, pero un cristal de 4MHz no se corre más que unos pocos KHz, lo que más se corre en esa frecuencia es el resonador cerámico de 4MHz, que puede desplazarse *hacia abajo* unos 60KHz más o menos. Para una radio AM vas a necesitar sí o sí un oscilador. Por otra parte, en osciladores de tan baja frecuencia no hay problemas de *drift* (corrimiento de frecuencia por la temperatura). Saludos C


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 19, 2010)

crimson dijo:


> Por otra parte, en osciladores de tan baja frecuencia no hay problemas de *drift* (corrimiento de frecuencia por la temperatura). Saludos C


 
Primero que todo, es un placer leer la calidad de tus mensajes compañero Crimson;

Estoy en desacuerdo contigo, porque? He visto muchisimas personas armar VFO's que tienen un altisimo drif por termica y *bajo Q. *El meollo está en la tecnica!

Saludos
BR


----------



## crimson (Nov 20, 2010)

Hola Anthony, tanto tiempo sin cruzarnos por aquí, te comento que los osciladores de más de 1,5MHz los estoy haciendo tipo Vackar y me voy a Buenos Aires a buscar capacitores mica-plata (de otra manera es perder el tiempo), pero logro buenos resultados usando osciladores de baja frecuencia (1,2 - 1,5 MHz) con transformadores de FI a los que les saco el capacitor que traen por debajo, tipo el LU-E7 y si necesito una frecuencia más elevada lo mezclo con un cristal y luego lo filtro, y santo remedio, lo utilicé para hacer un VFO de 5MHz para engendrar un equipo canalero y anduvo muy bien. Si ves en la foto, uso dos capacitores cerámicos comunes en paralelo, así se comportan mejor. Saludos C


----------

